# K mount Goodness.



## itsbudda (Apr 16, 2010)

Surfing around thrift stores I came across a Sigma SA-1 Camera with a Chinon 50 mm f 1.9 lens for 6 dollars.  Aside from the missing letters the camera shows really no signs of aging, and besides one incident where the film winder jammed up I've had no problems with it.  I've not been able to find too much info about it besides it's a body double of the Ricoh XR7 and was made between 1982 to 1990.  It is completely packed with features like exposure lock and f stop display, and overall is extremely comfortable to shoot with.

I was also just given a Pentax ME super.  It's in kinda rough shape.  The door latch doesn't hold, there's no winder, the flip mirror is cracked into several pieces and it has some bad light seals, but it works just fine and has no light bleed issues if I manage to keep the door closed tight.  I probably won't use this camera too much but I was lucky to get some good lenses with it that work with the Sigma.  It came with a Sigma 35-70 F-2.8, a JC Penney 135mm F 2.8, and a Tokina 70-210 F 4.



































A few pictures taken with the sigma and chinon lens


----------



## compur (Apr 17, 2010)

Good deal!

If you're interested in fixing the missing paint on the Sigma you can do it 
easily with one of these:
Markal: Product Detail - Lacquer-Stik® - Highlighter Fill-in Paint


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 17, 2010)

wow! The last picture is pretty awesome!


----------



## blakjak8 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have an ME super that is 32 years young but the mirror has locked up and I have no idea what to do...I was given a Sony a200 from my wife and made the jump to digital. But I really really miss my Pentax...fantastic camera in sooo many ways!


----------



## itsbudda (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah pentax makes a great camera.  This ME super has really taken a beating and still works fine.  This link should help you to fix your mirror Disassembly of the Pentax ME Super Camera



compur said:


> Good deal!
> 
> If you're interested in fixing the missing paint on the Sigma you can do it
> easily with one of these:
> Markal: Product Detail - Lacquer-Stik® - Highlighter Fill-in Paint


 
I think i may use one of those when I get the money.  Thanks for the link.


----------

